# taig rose engine



## me2cyclops (Feb 6, 2009)

here are some shots of my taig microlathe setup for ornamental turning and a piece I'm working on :smile-big:
headstock is mounted on linear bearings to slide instead of rocking
cutter is a grobet flexshaft with homemade bits


----------



## barrels (Feb 6, 2009)

Machine looks very cool from what I can see, I would love to see some detail shots.... but very nice.... forward motion cutting on a rose engine is called pumping


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice!!! I like the idea of the linear bearings. How much travel do they allow? Is there enough to do large diameter flat work?

Also, are you making your own rosettes? 

Well done:biggrin:


----------



## me2cyclops (Feb 6, 2009)

yes I'm making my own rosettes, so far only simple ones I can cut with the index plate the thirty lobe thats on it in the pics was cut every other hole in the "60 hole ring" with the foredom handpiece mounted horizontal on the cross slide, the rounded square was mounted offcenter on a faceplate and each side cut on the lathe at ~4" radius, the straight sided hex was bolted to a large nut and held in a vise on the cross slide and milled each side off (cheap indexing  )
 the travel is about 1".
the head stock only moves side to side for now , I have another set of bearings and plan to get another headstock riser to mount them on so I can swap out for pumping


----------

